# The "Planking" thread



## metal_sam14 (May 15, 2011)

Who here is all over the new internet sensation "planking"?

For those who do not know, this is planking:


















Planking | Facebook

I find it pointless, but hilarious at the same time

so use this thread to share your own planks/thoughts on planks


----------



## Prydogga (May 15, 2011)

My thoughts on planking?


Monuments guitarist Olly Steele planking:






To any who know/know of him, 'nuff said really.


----------



## Jakke (May 15, 2011)

A guy died today when he was planking his balcony... There are no limits to stupid people


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 15, 2011)

Jakke said:


> A guy died today when he was planking his balcony... There are no limits to *drunk* stupid people



fixed


----------



## Jakke (May 15, 2011)

well played, well played.....


----------



## Rook (May 15, 2011)

Aaaah, me and my friend used to take pictures of ourselves answering random things like phones, way more amusing possibilities.

This is fairly funny though 

EDIT: just realised the phone thing sounds kinda random, so to give you an idea, you want this format photo:






But sub the phone for something imaginative. Best examples being:
A newborn baby (it was his cousin)
A wild squirrel (they're mental at Greenwich Park)
A petrol pump (you had to be there)

It's easier to do badly than well, but a good picture kills me every time.


----------



## MetalGravy (May 15, 2011)

That sounds like http://www.sidetalking.comhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sidetalking.com


----------



## Necris (May 15, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Extreme-Lying-Down/130116024972


?


----------



## leandroab (May 15, 2011)

Are you fucking serious? Planking? 

AHAHAHAHAHHAH

EDIT:

I wouldn't call this "planking". I would call this "help me, I fucking drowned"


----------



## Murmel (May 15, 2011)

This is the greatest thing ever


----------



## ROAR (May 15, 2011)

I did this for two days, and then it got old.
Good times though.


----------



## Dvaienat (May 15, 2011)

The main reason I would not do it because I would not want to make a complete fool of myself in public. Plus the utter pointlessness of it.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 15, 2011)

Man dies in Brisbane planking stunt

A contender for this years 'Darwin Award'...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 15, 2011)

I like the term "extreme laying down" better.


----------



## apiss (May 15, 2011)

Stupid act is stupid.


----------



## Antimatter (May 15, 2011)

I'd like to plank the girl in that first picture.


----------



## apiss (May 16, 2011)

^
+1.


----------



## The Reverend (May 16, 2011)

This thread was my introduction to it, and I think I'm already over it. I'd like to see some really epic ones before I totally dismiss it though.

And with that, I'll return to my REBECCA BLACK DEATH METAL COVER VIDEO binge.


----------



## Hollowman (May 16, 2011)

Practice for May21st?


----------



## Stealth7 (May 16, 2011)

And if you think 'Planking' is stupid you obviously haven't seen 'Extreme Sitting'


----------



## avenger (May 16, 2011)

Hock N' Roll!


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2011)

Always liked extreme ironing more...


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 17, 2011)

^


----------



## SirMyghin (May 17, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> And if you think 'Planking' is stupid you obviously haven't seen 'Extreme Sitting'



That's not extreme sitting, programming is extreme sitting 



leandroab said:


> Always liked extreme ironing more...




I had to wikipedia this to call your bluff.... it wasn't a bluff...


----------



## Variant (May 18, 2011)




----------



## metal_sam14 (May 18, 2011)

This thread is now for all things wacky and extreme, go


----------



## leandroab (May 18, 2011)

I practice Extreme Bus Riding:


----------



## CFB (May 18, 2011)

This is the lying down game in a new format. Or in internet words: OLD!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm_pvsAqcLI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 18, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> This thread is now for all things wacky and extreme, go



EXTREEEEEEEMEEEEEEEEEE!





...I'm not a very extreme person, but LARPers think I am! 

I'm being totally serious, some LARPers have said that my reenactment group, which fights with stage combat steal weapons, is "too extreme".


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 18, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> And if you think 'Planking' is stupid you obviously haven't seen 'Extreme Sitting'




Please undo the damage you just did to my faith in the human race.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## metal_sam14 (May 18, 2011)

News just in, another fuckwit is in a coma for planking on a car and falling on his head. do it safely people! or not at all, I am sure nobody cares either way


----------



## Stealth7 (May 19, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Please undo the damage you just did to my faith in the human race.



Sorry If I have to live with it, so do you! And I lost faith in the human race a LOOOONNGG time ago! 



metal_sam14 said:


> News just in, another fuckwit is in a coma for planking on a car and falling on his head. do it safely people! or not at all, I am sure nobody cares either way



Yeah I heard that last night on the news... fucking dumb prick.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 19, 2011)

planking is improving the human gene pool, natural selection at work. i love it.


----------



## 13point9 (May 19, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I practice Extreme Bus Riding



do it standing up and its called Busurfology...

and you will become a Busurfologist...


----------



## leandroab (May 19, 2011)

13point9 said:


> do it standing up and its called Busurfology...
> 
> and you will become a Busurfologist...



That's was actually me. That was actually rum. I was actually wearing sunglasses at night.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 23, 2011)

Naked Perth planker identified

This guy is going one step further than everyone else... Naked planking! 

Somewhat unsafe for work.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 23, 2011)

Am i doing it wrong?


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 24, 2011)




----------

